# Glofish with betta?



## SharkieTheBetta (Dec 24, 2012)

I currently have a three gallon tank with one beautiful betta, Sharkie. I would really like to get some Glofish, I know I have to upgrade to a bigger tank, the question is, what size? Also, are male bettas compatible with Glofish?


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

Glowfish cannot live happily in a 3 gallon tank. Especially the Zebra Danio type glow-fish that require a lot of space due to being highly active fish.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The OP stated that they're going to upgrade to a bigger tank. As Sanguine said, Danios are highly active fish. They're going to need a tank at least 2-4 feet long. A 20 gallon at the minimum. Danios seem to have a nippy reputation. They may nip the betta's fins. I don't recommend them. What about neon tetras or corydora catfish? Oh, and to have any other fish you need at least a 10 gallon.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> The OP stated that they're going to upgrade to a bigger tank. As Sanguine said, Danios are highly active fish. They're going to need a tank at least 2-4 feet long. A 20 gallon at the minimum. Danios seem to have a nippy reputation. They may nip the betta's fins. I don't recommend them. What about neon tetras or corydora catfish? Oh, and to have any other fish you need at least a 10 gallon.


If the 3 gallon ends up being a holding tank till the upgrade happens than the fish are likely to kill themselves due to stress and infighting caused by smaller quarters. That said you bring up a good point on the whole nipping thing.


----------



## SharkieTheBetta (Dec 24, 2012)

Neon Tetras would be nice. Thanks for the info! Also, is the three gallon tank okay for the betta currently?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, the betta in the 3G will be fine. The tetras need at least 6-8 to school so keep that in check. Remember to quarantine as well.


----------

